# Duck fat



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, you read the title correctly lol. I'm looking for duck fat for cooking - anyone know places where I can buy, preferably around the GTA area?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Buy a Muscovie duck from Rowe Farms at the St Lawrence farmers market and make your own! That way it's free. Get to eat duck and have left over fat......


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Buy a Muscovie duck from Rowe Farms at the St Lawrence farmers market and make your own! That way it's free. Get to eat duck and have left over fat......


Hahaha, I was kicking myself for not asking you yesterday . Great suggestion, except We are not a real fans of duck &#128563;

(Yes, I know.. You are all scratching your heads thinking "he wants duck fat, but doesn't like duck &#128540;")


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmmm... Wonder if Rowe farms sells duck fat... Maybe I'll take a stroll to the market 👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

The Healthy Butcher carries it, and apparently you can get it at White House Meats in St. Lawrence market.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

goobafish said:


> The Healthy Butcher carries it, and apparently you can get it at White House Meats in St. Lawrence market.


I saw THB carries it, but @ $20.00 I wanted to check around first. Will check out White House thanks &#128077;&#127996;


----------

